
It’s not your imagination. Allergy season gets worse every year - ryanmercer
https://www.vox.com/2019/4/8/18300342/pollen-season-2019-allergies-climate-change
======
ryanmercer
I've suspected this myself, as I've never had allergies until 5~ years ago,
now 3/4 of the year my eyes make gunk that bounces between chicken-protein
consistency and green razor shards of glass made from reconstituted captain
crunch.

The past few years I've actually speculated with friends that, perhaps it is
from the dying bees causing an increase in available pollen.

What is insane to me here is, the photos in the article of the pollen clouds
in North Carolina. That's crazy. I know it's bad because I come out to my
silver car most mornings and evenings and it'll be a yellowish-green, with
pollen thick enough you can actually write in it on the hood, but wow.

I wonder what effect this is having/will have on:

\- Engines and other machinery

\- Interfering with pollination by overloading a given species with pollen
from incompatible species

\- Medical costs, mostly from serious respiratory issues

\- Accidents, I had a moment last year where out of nowhere my eyes just
started screaming at me and it was extremely painful to keep my eyes open as
tears began to freely flow to try and clear them, I had to pull into the first
car park and sit there for several minutes in quite a bit of pain from my eyes
just giving up on the pollen and as I type this I just got a good deal of
discharge out of my tear ducts and am about to take an allergy pill and pump
some allergy nasal spray in each nostril, inside with a HEPA-filter purifier
going full blast at 6:43 am

\- Qualify of life for outdoor animals

\- HVAC systems, if the pollen is getting in I imagine some is larger than
most filters, as it gets into the ducts does it become a viable food source
for current/future mold spores?

